# LED-Leuchten



## gebeacht (5. November 2014)

Habe RGB-LED Licht-Strip Art.NR.:1198-70 der Fa. Paul Neuhaus bei OBI gekauft. Wollte damit die Rückseite eines Flachbild-Fernsehers 
beleuchten lassen. Das funktionierte jedoch nur in der ersten waagrechten Geraden, da sich die beweglichen Eckverbinder nicht stabil und fest in der Senkrechten installieren ließen. Die Metallkontakte sind zu schwach für diesen Zweck.


----------



## ColorMe (5. November 2014)

Und was willst du jetzt hören? Entweder du fixierst die Verbindungen zusätzlich mit Klebeband oder du bringst es zurück und kaufst was hochwertiges.


----------



## XeT (5. November 2014)

Nimm doch die mit 90° Winkel. Oder meinst du die? Mit Heißkleber bekommt man übrigens alles Fest aber auch wieder lose.


----------



## Jan565 (6. November 2014)

Verlöten würde ich die, ist das einfachste. Ich hatte mal weiße an der Rückseite.


----------

